# #17 meets #18 - The Cal. Zephyrs



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

#17 meets #18 the California Zephyrs at Pinecliff, on the Moffat Road.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

That's some nice looking track scenery you've got there. I had to study the photo for a while to decide if it was prototype or model. Then, as I was about to give up, I checked which forum it was posted in and "Model Train Photo Gallery" sort of gave me confidence it was a model.

Deane


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Modelers license in the photo above.

By the time single stripe F9's were on the CZ, the PA's were no longer used. The last runs of the PA's on the CZ was around 1958 based on my photo study and single stripe wasn't applied to F units until about 1963 and later.


----------

